# Uber partner dashboard down for me, anyone else?



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Lately Uber has been having a lot of problems with technology as a tech company. I have a completely lost minimum X ride I give two poops about , fares taking forever to show up. I'm dealing with fares not showing up, go to login the dashboard and the site is down. Anyone else able to login? I get bad domain error when I try to login.


----------



## AquaNOrange52 (Dec 15, 2015)

Same here....


----------



## Chui LoPan (Oct 9, 2015)

Same here. My last three fares/rides didn't show up and one was definitely one that i card about because of the surge and distance. I emailed uber four times with no answer. I stopped driving and ate dinner with my wife until this crap gets resolved. I can always start up again tomorrow. Uber or Raiser is pushing their luck. ....


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Same here. Several trips had errors occur while trying to rate the pax, and none of my rides for the night have show up. Logging out until this is sorted. :/


----------



## Steve7867 (Oct 22, 2015)

Same here I've had three trips tonight and not one showed up in my trip history. One of the trips was quite a distance., more than a bit concerned here.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

I was able to finally log into the dashboard , but my long select trip is still not showing even there.


----------



## Chuck6988 (Oct 5, 2015)

I think it is everywhere in the country - I am in Northern New Jersey and rides stopped registering about 7:45PM Eastern time. I am sure they will straighten it out in the morning.


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

That's why I am done for the night. Don't need any trips actually getting lost lol. Already had one, got lucky and was a minimum X fare.


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

Once again, looks like they've rolled out an update without proper Beta testing. I can't get any ride history on the app and nothing from tonight's work on the web site. CR confirmed problems by email. What about the Uber fees for new drivers, 25 percent across the board?


----------



## Michael A Middono (Oct 4, 2015)

Anyone see their fares pop up yet ? Mine have not


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mayday said:


> Once again, looks like they've rolled out an update without proper Beta testing.


Looks like we need to send a bill to Uber for lost revenue ... if the app doesn't work, we can't drive


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes seems to be national wide pretty much, had some problems in the Pittsburgh market here, same issues (fares not displaying, delayed fares, app issues in transit/while rating). For me my fares populated the next morning but I didn't track every single one so I hope they're all in there, I have started taking screenshots of surge fares though


----------

